# Tandems, triples, quads? what's the longest?



## PpPete (27 Jan 2009)

Guiness book of records lists a 28mtr bicycle, but it looks like a single seater.
Anyone know what the most seats on bicycle is (one in front of t'other) 

Just to settle a family argument you understand.....


----------



## carolhague (27 Jan 2009)

porkypete said:


> Guiness book of records lists a 28mtr bicycle, but it looks like a single seater.
> Anyone know what the most seats on bicycle is (one in front of t'other)
> 
> Just to settle a family argument you understand.....



There's a video here:- 
View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3w6aerpgUQ


of a "train" of Kettwiesels linked together. I'm not sure if that counts though, as technically it's not one bike but five


----------



## Arch (7 Feb 2009)

carolhague said:


> There's a video here:-
> View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3w6aerpgUQ
> 
> 
> of a "train" of Kettwiesels linked together. I'm not sure if that counts though, as technically it's not one bike but five




That's nothing! What about the world record? 93!

http://www.hasebikes.com/64-1-world-record-2007.html

I'm sure I've seen pics of a six seater 'tandem' used as a pacing bike for velodrome racing...


----------



## Hilldodger (7 Feb 2009)

Wot, like these This is a picture of the Dunlop pacing teams at Crystal Palace in the 1890's. The chap in the middle with his solo is record breaker J Platt-Betts.

http://www.picturebay.net/img/members/Cyclemagic/pacing.jpg

He nearly lost his life a year or so later when one of the first motorised pacing machines - basically one of those in the picture with a massive engine bolted to it - crashed in front of hm during a record attempt.


----------



## Hilldodger (7 Feb 2009)

And here's Cyclemagic quad with some Italian girls
http://www.picturebay.net/img/members/Cyclemagic/IMG_0017.jpg


----------



## Arch (7 Feb 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> Wot, like these This is a picture of the Dunlop pacing teams at Crystal Palace in the 1890's. The chap in the middle with his solo is record breaker J Platt-Betts.
> 
> http://www.picturebay.net/img/members/Cyclemagic/pacing.jpg
> 
> He nearly lost his life a year or so later when one of the first motorised pacing machines - basically one of those in the picture with a massive engine bolted to it - crashed in front of hm during a record attempt.



That's the thing, I tried to google for an image, couldn't find it.


----------

